# Kenwood KDC-X994 - 2001 Z3 Roadster



## pfitzinger (Mar 23, 2008)

I upgraded my BMW Business CD today with a Kenwood KDC-994 with Bluetooth and a rear USB. This new head unit has really brought my factory speakers to life. The iPod control functions are fantastic and the display has variable color to match to the dash lights on the Z3.


----------



## luv2byte (Aug 23, 2010)

We just had this unit installed in our 2001 BMW Z3 Roadster - hate the glare of the screen but otherwise it looks good. My only issue is it will say it is downloading my address book from my Sprint Evo phone but when I look at address book it only has a few entries, some are blank while others have the name listed. It doesn't seem to be downloading it correctly. So far, of what I've had time to play with, it's working great. Any suggestions on the phonebook? 

Ellie

ps...yes I'm new here, we just bought the BMW 3.0i 2 weeks ago...I'm in love


----------

